
RHODOS – A Microkernel-Based Distributed Operating System (1994) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://darknedgy.net/files/rhodos94.pdf
======
unboxed_type
Why this paper deserves attention in your opinion? I found nothing remarkable
there.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Focuses specifically on multiserver interactions in reasonable detail. It was
also targeted towards the m68k, but that isn't covered in this particular
paper.

------
ranjeethacker
Its future of OS.

